# Marmelade und Konfitüre



## Hutschi

Bisher kannte ich folgenden Unterschied:

Marmelade ist stärker zerkleinert, Konfitüre enthält sicht- und spürbare Fruchtstückchen, Marmelade nicht.

Die EU hat eine neue Verordnung geschaffen, die im Prinzip sagt, dass Marmelade nur noch aus Zitrusfrüchten hergestellt werden dürfe und damit englisch "marmalade" entspricht. (Siehe: http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Konfit%C3%BCre&stable=0) 

Das führt zu Verwechslungen, obwohl es sie gerade beseitigen soll. (Ist halt eine Reform.)

Hat sich die neue sprachliche Anordnung bereits durchgesetzt?

Darf mir zum Beispiel ein Verkäufer keine Erdbeer-Apfel-Marmelade mehr verkaufen? 
Wie ist (bisherige) Konfitüre mit Fruchtstücken gekennzeichnet?

Viele Grüße von Bernd


----------



## Kuestenwache

Ich persönlich mache nichtmal einen Unterschied zwischen Marmelade und Konfitüre beim Sprechen, ich frage einfach nach der Marmelade und daher achte ich auch nicht auf die Kennzeichnungen von Produkten im Supermarkt. Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt auch noch nicht passiert, dass mich Ladenpersonal verbessert hat, wenn ich statt Konfitüre Marmelade oder umgekehrt benutzt habe. Ich denke es ist lediglich eine Frage der formalen Produktbezeichnung. Es fragt ja schließlich auch niemand den ich kenne einen Verkäufer nach Fruchtnektar aus mindestens 25% Fruchtsaftkonzentrat oder den Kellner nach einem Schweineschnitzel Wiener Art.


----------



## evanovka

Oh, interessant!



> Marmelade ist stärker zerkleinert, Konfitüre enthält sicht- und spürbare Fruchtstückchen, Marmelade nicht.



... das hätte ich jetzt genau andersrum gedacht ... also wenn da kein wirklich dringender Reformbedarf ist! 

Ob sich das durchsetzt, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Umgangssprachlich würde ich zu allem Marmelade sagen, was aus etwa einer Hälfte Zucker und Früchten besteht und sich aufs Frühstücksbrot streichen lässt - mit Ausnahme von Gelée, das eindeutig härter ist und aus geliertem Saft besteht, den Unterschied mache ich auch im Alltag.
Was die Hersteller auf ihre Gläser draufschreiben, ist eine andere Geschichte und sicher leichter kontrollierbar...


----------



## Hutschi

> Marmelade ist stärker zerkleinert, Konfitüre enthält sicht- und spürbare Fruchtstückchen, Marmelade nicht.


Das war der Stand vor der Reform. Jetzt soll ich dne Unterschied verlernen. 

Ich habe mich sehr gewundert, dass in der (mir verkauften) Konfitüre die Fruchtstücke verschwunden waren und keine mehr gekauft. Ich habe etwas bekommen, was ich nicht wollte. Ich weiß jetzt erst, warum das so ist. 

Wir fertigen die Konfitüren und Marmeladen jetzt meist selbst für den Eigenbedarf (seit wir einen Garten haben.)


----------



## sokol

evanovka said:


> Umgangssprachlich würde ich zu allem Marmelade sagen, was aus etwa einer Hälfte Zucker und Früchten besteht und sich aufs Frühstücksbrot streichen lässt - mit Ausnahme von Gelée, das eindeutig härter ist und aus geliertem Saft besteht, den Unterschied mache ich auch im Alltag.


Das gilt in Österreich ebenso  - man sagt "Marmelade", man kauft und bestellt "Marmelade", auf den Einkaufszettel schreibt man "Marmelade", man kocht "Marmelade" ein; nur auf den Gläsern, die man kauft, steht eben immer seltener "Marmelade" drauf, meistens heisst es (schon) Konfitüre.

Selbst dem Österreichischen Wörterbuch fällt zu Konfitüre nur ein: "eine Marmelade." 
Ich gehe davon aus, dass die wenigsten Österreicher (mich eingeschlossen) sich merken können, was laut bestehender EU-Norm nun "Marmelade" zu sein hat, und was "Konfitüre" genannt werden soll. Derzeit sehe ich auch keinen Trend zur Anpassung der Gesprächsnorm an die EU-Norm, nicht in Österreich jedenfalls.

Für Österreich ist eine Änderung der EU-Norm also kaum für die Alltagssprache relevant, die jetzt schon nicht der EU-Norm entspricht. In Regionen, wo "Marmelade" und "Konfitüre" unterschieden werden, ist das klarerweise anders.


----------



## Sidjanga

Hutschi said:


> ...Hat sich die neue sprachliche Anordnung bereits durchgesetzt?...


Zu meinem gesamten deutschsprachigen Umfeld und mir ist sie noch nicht einmal durchgedrungen, und aus dem Alltag kenne ich ausnahmslos _Marmelade_.

Die Konfitüre ist mir eigentlich nur bekannt

- von den Aufschriften auf den Produkten, wobei ich da allerdings nie besonders darauf geachtet habe (ich orientiere mich beim Kauf im Allgemeinen an anderen Kriterien als an der reinen Produktbezeichnung).

- und aus dem einfach göttlichen Witz mit dem Breitmaulfrosch beim Fotographen.  (hier - übrigens auch im Zusammenhang mit der EU-Reform; ein Drittel nach unten scrollen, Beitrag von BarbaraH).


----------



## Lykurg

Die "neue" Regelung stammt laut verlinktem Wikipedia-Artikel von 1982; zu mir war sie bislang auch nicht vorgedrungen. Selbstverständlich werde ich mich nicht daran halten (schließlich produziere ich _Marmelade _ja nur in kleinen Mengen). 

Wie schon von anderen geäußert, ist auch für meinen Sprachgebrauch nicht entscheidend, was draufsteht (ich spreche auch vom Taschentuch und nicht vom Tempo  ).


----------



## Robocop

In der deutschsprachigen Schweiz haben wir es "gut": Was wir (über die Butter) aufs Brot streichen, heisst immer *Konfitüre*. Die Konsistenz der Konfitüre (Püree, Gelee, mit Fruchtstücken oder ohne, mit ganzen Früchten oder ohne) spielt da überhaupt keine Rolle. Das Wort Marmelade ist zwar den meisten bekannt, wird aber bei uns nicht (oder höchst selten) gebraucht.


----------



## Hutschi

Im Osten galt die Regelung erst seit der Wiedervereinigung.

Es ist aber interessant, dass die EU-Regelung am Ende nicht die (Umgangs-)Sprache änderte, wohl aber das Produkt.

Vielen Dank auch für die Erklärung der regionalen Unterschiede. (Die waren es wohl, die die EU überhaupt dazu brachten, das zu ändern.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Vielen Dank auch für die Erklärung der regionalen Unterschiede. (Die waren es wohl, die die EU überhaupt dazu brachten, das zu ändern.


Ich glaube, das haben Übersetzer verbrochen, die in der Deutschen Version von Direktive 2001/113/EC einfach Übersetzungen für "jam" und "marmelade" gesucht hatten, ohne auf den unterschiedlichen Sprachgebrauch Rücksicht zu nehmen. Zuerst hatten die Österreicher protestiert, dann die Deutschen. In der Direktive 2004/84/EC, die meines Wissens immer noch aktuell ist, ist das inzwischen korrigiert (Siehe Fußnoten auf Seite zwei).


----------



## Frederika

berndf said:


> Ich glaube, das haben Übersetzer verbrochen, die in der Deutschen Version von Direktive 2001/113/EC einfach Übersetzungen für "jam" und "marmelade" gesucht hatten, ohne auf den unterschiedlichen Sprachgebrauch Rücksicht zu nehmen. Zuerst hatten die Österreicher protestiert, dann die Deutschen. In der Direktive 2004/84/EC, die meines Wissens immer noch aktuell ist, ist das inzwischen korrigiert (Siehe Fußnoten auf Seite zwei).


Danke Bernd, das ist ja berruhigend. Ich benutze auch ausschließlich das Wort Marmelade. Woher kennst Du Dich so gut aus mit EU-Recht. Ist ja klasse. Hätte ich nie gefunden.


----------



## Sepia

Hutschi said:


> Bisher kannte ich folgenden Unterschied:
> 
> Marmelade ist stärker zerkleinert, Konfitüre enthält sicht- und spürbare Fruchtstückchen, Marmelade nicht.
> 
> Die EU hat eine neue Verordnung geschaffen, die im Prinzip sagt, dass Marmelade nur noch aus Zitrusfrüchten hergestellt werden dürfe und damit englisch "marmalade" entspricht. (Siehe: http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Konfitüre&stable=0)
> 
> Das führt zu Verwechslungen, obwohl es sie gerade beseitigen soll. (Ist halt eine Reform.)
> 
> Hat sich die neue sprachliche Anordnung bereits durchgesetzt?
> 
> Darf mir zum Beispiel ein Verkäufer keine Erdbeer-Apfel-Marmelade mehr verkaufen?
> Wie ist (bisherige) Konfitüre mit Fruchtstücken gekennzeichnet?
> 
> Viele Grüße von Bernd


 

Der Unterschied war mir eigentlich schon einige Jahrzehnte Bekannt - neu ist doch nur, dass Producenten gegen Verordnungen und Gesetze verstößen, wenn die ihre Ware as etwas bezeichnen, was die nicht ist. Genau wie man es auch geregelt hat, was als Wurst oder als Bier bezeichnet werden darf. 

Wie soll das zu Verwechslungen führen?


----------



## Hutschi

Sepia said:


> Wie soll das zu Verwechslungen führen?


 
Weil ich, wenn ich Konfitüre kaufe, Marmelade bekomme statt Konfitüre. (In den Konfitüregläsern ist drin, was früher Marmelade war. Die "richtige" Konfitüre findet man nicht mehr. Man sagt mir nicht, dass sich die Bezeichnung geändert hat. Es ist mir schon passiert.)


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Weil ich, wenn ich Konfitüre kaufe, Marmelade bekomme statt Konfitüre. (In den Konfitüregläsern ist drin, was früher Marmelade war. Die "richtige" Konfitüre findet man nicht mehr. Man sagt mir nicht, dass sich die Bezeichnunggeändert hat. Es ist mir schon passiert.)


Ich glaube nicht, dass es im Westen (über DDR-Sprachgebrauch maße ich mir kein Urteil an) je einen klar definierten Unterschied zwischen Marmelade und Konfitüre gab. Die mit 2001/113/EC in Kraft gesetzte terminologische Unterscheidung dient ganz offensichtlich der Vermeidung von Mißverständnissen im europäischen Handel (Vermeidung von "falschen Freunden" zwischen verschiedenen EU Sprachen). 2004/84/EC rudert darum auch nur bezüglich der Bezeichnungen im Binnenhandel zurück. Interessant ist dabei, dass in 2004/84/EC auch nicht versucht wird, irgend eine andere Unterscheidung zwischen den Bezeichnungen für den deutschen und österreichischen Binnenhandel festzuschreiben.


----------



## Hutschi

Es ist schon etwas älter.
Aber es gibt Neuigkeiten:

Trotz der Konfitürenverordnung setzte sich "Marmelade" im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch weiterhin durch. Die Beschränkung auf Zitrusfrüchte wurde praktisch in der Alltagssprache nicht mitgemacht.

Es gibt dazu eine neue Karte:
Marmelade/Konfitüre «  atlas-alltagssprache






"Konfitüre" bleibt weiterhin vorhanden, ist aber lokal beschränkt.

Der Unterschied zwischen Marmelade und Konfitüre wurde nicht abgefragt.

Die Redaktion des "Atlas der Alltagssprache" schrieb dazu:



> 1979 entschied die Europäische Wirtschaftsgemeinschaft, die Bezeichnung _Marmelade_ nur für Brotaufstriche aus Zitrusfrüchten zu erlauben, was auf die Bedeutungsentwicklung des Worts im Englischen zurückgeht. Aufstriche aus anderen Früchten müssen seitdem _Konfitüre_ genannt werden ("Konfitürenverordnung", Richtlinie 79/683/EWG). Dies hatte aber – wie die Karte zeigt – wenig Auswirkungen auf den allgemein üblichen Gebrauch.


(ebenda)

Ich habe das ergänzt, weil Deutschlernende hier ein Problem haben könnten, denn im allgemeinen Handel - nicht auf Bauern- und Wochenmärkten - ist "Marmelade" nur noch für Zitrusfrüchte erlaubt. Das wird aber in Alltagssprache anders verwendet.




> Nach einer Pressekampagne in Österreich, die sich gegen das „Verbot“ der vermeintlich spezifisch österreichischen Bezeichnung richtete ,  (...) , wurde _Marmelade_ 2004 für Aufstriche aus beliebigen Früchten wenigstens für den Verkauf auf Bauernmärkten und Wochenmärkten in Österreich und dann auch Deutschland wieder zugelassen (Richtlinie 2004/84/EG).


(ebenda)

Siehe auch berndf #14.


----------



## Thersites

Hutschi said:


> Der Unterschied zwischen Marmelade und Konfitüre wurde nicht abgefragt.


Für mein durchschnittliches Verständnis ausserhalb von Lebensmittelindustrie und EU-Normen (wie steht es übrigens seit dem Brexit mit der oben 2008 zitierten Annäherung an Grossbritannien?) gab es da auch nie einen.

Mir war das eine immer eine preussische, das andere eine französische Bezeichnung für dieselbe ungesunde Angewohnheit 😉


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Trotz der Konfitürenverordnung setzte sich "Marmelade" im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch weiterhin durch. Die Beschränkung auf Zitrusfrüchte wurde praktisch in der Alltagssprache nicht mitgemacht.


Die deutschen Lebensmittelgesetze sahen diese Einteilung schon sehr viel länger vor als die in #1 genannte EU-Verordnung, nämlich mindestens seit 1979. 

Die Alltagssprache wich schon immer von der formalen Zuordnung ab und wird dies auch weiterhin tun. In Deutschland nennen wir Konfitüre einfach fast immer Marmelade, aber auf den käuflichen Verpackungseinheiten steht es schon seit meiner Kindheit korrekt.



Hutschi said:


> weil Deutschlernende hier ein Problem haben könnten, denn im allgemeinen Handel - nicht auf Bauern- und Wochenmärkten - ist "Marmelade" nur noch für Zitrusfrüchte erlaubt. Das wird aber in Alltagssprache anders verwendet.


Ich sehe da kein echtes Problem. Jeder versteht auch "Konfitüre", weil es so auf JEDER Packung steht. Man sagt alltagssprachlich nur halt Marmelade. Was für mögliche Probleme siehst du?


----------



## Hutschi

Ich gehe in den Laden und suche Marmelade, aber keine Konfitüre und keine Marmelade aus den Zitrusfrüchten.
Zum Beispiel Erdbeer-Apfel-Marmelade. Keine zu finden. Unter welcher Bezeichnung würdest Du sie suchen?

 Erdbeer-Apfel-Konfitüre habe ich noch nicht gesehen.

Aber letztlich ging es hier darum, zu zeigen, dass in der Alltagssprache weitgehend weiter Marmelade gesagt wird.

--
Wichtig könnte es bei Übersetzungen sein.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Ich gehe in den Laden und suche Marmelade


Eigentlich sucht man ja nicht nach Alphabet, sondern nach Anordnung der Produkte. Man wird problemlos die entsprechende Konfitüre finden. Das ist wirklich ein nicht-existentes Problem.


Hutschi said:


> Erdbeer-Apfel-Konfitüre habe ich noch nicht gesehen.


Gibt es aber jede Menge. Jeder Supermarkt führt solche Kombinationen aus verschiedenen Obstsorten.


Hutschi said:


> Aber letztlich ging es hier darum, zu zeigen, dass in der Alltagssprache weitgehend weiter Marmelade gesagt wird.


Das ist unstrittig. Da sind wir uns einig.


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> Erdbeer-Apfel-Konfitüre habe ich noch nicht gesehen.






Aber auch:


----------



## Kajjo

Das zweite Produkt ist österreichisch. Es wäre in Deutschland mit dieser Deklaration ganz sicher nicht verkehrsfähig. Mich wundert, dass das in Österreich laxer gehandhabt wird. In Deutschland kommt so was nicht vor.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Das zweite Produkt ist österreichisch. Es wäre in Deutschland mit dieser Deklaration ganz sicher nicht verkehrsfähig. Mich wundert, dass das in Österreich laxer gehandhabt wird. In Deutschland kommt so was nicht vor.


Es waren doch gerade die Österreicher, die damals den Verbot der Bezeichnung "Marmelade" durch die EU mit ihrem Veto verhindert haben.


----------



## Kajjo

Ah, davon weiß ich nichts. Ich kenne nur die deutsche Lebensmittelgesetzgebung, aber ich ging davon aus, dass das zu EU-Recht geworden ist.


----------



## Kajjo

https://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:L:2002:010:0067:0072:DE:PDF

Die Konfitürenverordnung - Marmelade und Konfitüre | meMarmelade

Ist EU-Recht. Auch für Österreich.


----------



## berndf

Die Richtlinie macht keine konkreten Etikettierungsvorschriften, sondern schlägt nur eine entsprechende Anpassung vor. Die österreichische Umsetzung der Richtlinie macht von diesen Freiheiten Gebrauch und erlaubt unter bestimmten Bedingungen die Weiterbenutzung von _Marmelade _in der umgangssprachlichen Bedeutung. In diesem Beispiel wundert es mich aber auch, da dies offenbar kein für den lokalen Direktvertrieb produziertes Erzeugnis ist.


----------



## Hutschi

Auf Wochenmärkten und Bauernmärkten ist die Bezeichnung bekanntlich EU-weit zulässig.

"Erdbeer-Apfel-Marmelade" habe ich auf verschiedenen Online-Platformen von deutschen Händlern gesucht. Ich habe es aber weder als Marmelade noch als Konfitüre gefunden, dafür in zahlreichen Rezepten.

---
Danke für die Quelle, elroy. Es scheint eine Art Bauernmarkt mit Onlineshop zu sein. Das erste Mal, dass ich seit Jahren im Handel Erdbeer Apfel Marmelade sehe.




Kajjo said:


> https://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:L:2002:010:0067:0072:DE:PDF
> 
> Die Konfitürenverordnung - Marmelade und Konfitüre | meMarmelade
> 
> Ist EU-Recht. Auch für Österreich.


Genau darum dreht es sich.

---
Hier sind alltagssprachlicher mündlicher und schriftlicher Gebrauch und  offizieller vorgeschriebener schriftlicher Gebrauch unterschiedlich, und das betrachte ich als verwirrend.

---
Das Diagramm aus der 12. Runde der Umfrage zeigt es deutlich, was gesagt wird und wo.

Der DDR-Gebrauch ist aber praktisch verschwunden, er taucht nicht mehr im Sprachatlas auf.

---
Der Name "_*Aufstrich*_" taucht ebenfalls in der Umfrage gar nicht auf.

Ich denke, es ist durchaus wichtig, dass man weiß, dass damit Marmeladensorten bzw. Konfitürensorten gemeint sind, die gesetzlich umbenannt wurden.

---
PS:
Ein Zitat aus der Verordnung:


> Demnach darf eine Mischung *nur dann Marmelade* genannt werden, wenn sie neben Wasser und Zucker ausschließlich aus Erzeugnissen besteht, *die aus Zitrusfrüchten hergestellt wurden*.



Das geht über Vorschläge weit hinaus. Ausnahmen bei Märkten  haben wir besprochen.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Auf Wochenmärkten und Bauernmärkten ist die Bezeichnung bekanntlich EU-weit zulässig.


EU-weit kann kaum sein, weil es sich ja um er spezifisches Thema der deutschen Sprache handelt.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> EU-weit kann kaum sein, weil es sich ja um er spezifisches Thema der deutschen Sprache handelt.


Danke. Ich meinte im deutschen Sprachraum der EU.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> spezifisches Thema der deutschen Sprache


In Italien haben wir dieselbe terminologische Unterscheidung (_confettura_ vs. _marmellata_).  Das Wort 'marmellata' wird bei uns meist auch für Konfitüre umgangssprachlich verwendet. Die jew. rechtlichen Definitionen dieser Begriffe sind in diesem Wiki-Artikel beschrieben (für jene, die Italienisch verstehen und sich für das Thema interessieren sollten):
Confettura - Wikipedia


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hier ein alter Cartoon zu dem Thema:
Marmeladebrot / Marmeladenbrot



Sidjanga said:


> - und aus dem einfach göttlichen Witz mit dem Breitmaulfrosch beim Fotographen.  (hier


Der Link ist veraltet, aber man kann den Witz auch hier finden:
Speisekarte (photo)

Zu Erdbeer-Apfel-Marmelade: Ist wohl nicht so der Knüller (verkaufsmäßig). Wenn es sich gut verkaufen würde, dann gäbe es auch viele Angebote. Nehme ich zumindest an. Stichwort: Angebot und Nachfrage.

Allgemein: Im alltäglichen Sprachgebrauch kenne ich auch nur ›Marmelade‹. Region: Westfalen.


----------

